# Buying from other members & vendors on IAP



## aggromere (May 4, 2009)

I have order a few things now from some of the members that also sell stuff.  Here is my 2 cents worth.

JohnnyCNC:  really good stuff (better than the big suppliers) and prompt shipping.  His 60% live center really makes turning on a mandrel a lot better.  His dead center and bushings now allow me to turn between centers.  I'm still working at this but I think it makes a whole new ball game for getting sleeves the exact right size.

Issaccrapelje: the blank seller:  I ordered 15 oversized amboyna burl blanks from him.  They are all first rate and beautiful.  Can't wait to turn them into pens.  Including shipping; the blanks were about 1/2 what you would pay from one of the big suppliers.  If you need blanks and he has them, buy them.

Exotic Blanks:  I ordered about 25 blanks from them of all sorts.  Even befor they have been turned and finished they look fantastic.  I will never order a manmade blank from anyone else.  Dawn (i think that is her name) sent me so many freebies along with my order I don't even know where to start.

Rherrell:  Sanding mill.  I bought two.  They are so finely made you would think they came from NASA.  He sent them so fast I just about got them before I bought them.

Easy Rougher:  I don't know if this guy is a member or not, but I got his name from one of the posts in a forum.  I have a terrible time sharpening tools.  I have to have 3 sets because most are always in the shop being sharpened.  With the easy rougher I can turn a blank round in under two minutes and if the blade gets dull, I just rotate the cutting edge and keep going.  I even used it to finish a blank the other night and it worked fine.  I would highly recommend his tools.  As soon as he makes a mini easier finisher I'm going to get one.  The only thing, if you are working on a mini lathe just doing pens you should probably get the mini version of the rougher.  The regular one is as big as my car.

I think that is all the stuff I purchased from people on the site.  If there are any people like these that sell pen kits I would sure like to know about them.  Isn't there some kickass machinist or someone that can cast metal that could make us really fantastic parts for pens?  That would really be great.  Some of the better pen makers maybe could collaborate with them and come up with an IAP exclusive design we could all make.  That would be sweet.

I just thought people that do such a good job deserved cudos, that's why I posted this long, long, long message.


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 4, 2009)

Good post!  We do have some great suppliers here on the IAP.  You do need to get Dawn's name remembered, though.   She  calls herself the PR Princess, but I think of her as the PR Empress!

As far as the Easy Rougher, Peter (Wood-of-one-kind) was making the Skogger for pens.  I don't know if he still is, but here is a link.  I have one and like it for the initial turning of a blank.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=37632&highlight=skogger


----------



## bruce119 (May 4, 2009)

This is one great community I say that instead of a forum. Because most of us know each other and there is a trust. The more established members are great and fair. Most of us are not out to drain each others pocket book. Where out to help each other at least that is my concept. So keep in mind this is a friendly community and there is a lot of fair & friendly help and as far as the vendors. I believe everyone is fair honest and will go out of there way to help or make things rite.

Just want to say what a great place this is.
Bruce


----------



## jkeithrussell (May 4, 2009)

I have purchased a lot of products from various members over the past 6 or 7 months.  Probably close to a hundred transactions.  I can think of only 2 that weren't handled perfectly with excellent products delivered.  Try getting a 98% success rate on an auction forum.  If you buy something here from a reputable member, you can't go wrong.


----------



## DCBluesman (May 4, 2009)

It's a lot easier being a good supplier when you have GREAT customers!


----------



## Stephen (May 5, 2009)

aggromere said:


> I have order a few things now from some of the members that also sell stuff.  Here is my 2 cents worth.
> 
> JohnnyCNC:  really good stuff (better than the big suppliers) and prompt shipping.  His 60% live center really makes turning on a mandrel a lot better.  His dead center and bushings now allow me to turn between centers.  I'm still working at this but I think it makes a whole new ball game for getting sleeves the exact right size.
> 
> ...



I agree with Peter on buying from IAP members. Their products are excellent and service great.
The big houses do not consider shipping charges that increases the cost of items to their customers. I recently got some items from Johnny CNC that weighed more than 4 pounds and John went into great length to save shipping cost and split them into 2 flat rate boxes. It cost me $25.00. 
Today I had a quote for shipping to Singapore @ $52.00 from one of the big suppliers for 4 Zen pen kits, 1 set of bushes and 4 blanks that cost around $60.00. Total cost for 4 pen kits  = $112.00. Their reason--they do not ship by USPS flat rate box. Their Customer service department needs to review their policy. I hope more members will resell parts on the IAP and assist their fellow International members.  
Stephen


----------



## Jim15 (May 5, 2009)

I agree with all the above. I never buy anything offered by the members here any place else. Have never been disappointed yet.


----------



## DurocShark (May 5, 2009)

I've bought a couple things from Rherrell. It was a great experience.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 5, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> As far as the Easy Rougher, Peter (Wood-of-one-kind) was making the Skogger for pens.  I don't know if he still is, but here is a link.  I have one and like it for the initial turning of a blank.
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=37632&highlight=skogger



Thanks for the plug, William. Yes, the SKOGGER is still going strong including "new" shaped carbide inserts. All sales inquiries are welcomed.


----------



## TomW (May 5, 2009)

Jim15 said:


> I agree with all the above. I never buy anything offered by the members here any place else. Have never been disappointed yet.


 
I'm finding it difficult to figure out when and if an IAP member sells what I'm looking for.  For example, if I need Alumilite, that one is easy (Alumilite) is a user-name here.... but what if I was looking for bushings (It takes searching for 30 minutes or so to get a list that ~might~ be complete) Add to that the overwhelming number of permutations you might look for for a single project, and I find myslelf spending all day searching.... on top of that, you have to search for lots of combinations (e.g. "pr","polyester", "resin", etc, etc, etc.) (or Wallstreet, Sierra, etc, etc), then to add to that, the info provided might not be the most up to date (e.g. I find lots of good stuff about "water clear", but if not careful, could overlook "Crystal Clear".

Wouldn't a cross-reference be great?  I'm thinking it would be a great service to the vendor-members, as well as for us newby members (with money to spend!)

Tom


----------



## jkeithrussell (May 5, 2009)

TomW said:


> I'm finding it difficult to figure out when and if an IAP member sells what I'm looking for. For example, if I need Alumilite, that one is easy (Alumilite) is a user-name here.... but what if I was looking for bushings (It takes searching for 30 minutes or so to get a list that ~might~ be complete) Add to that the overwhelming number of permutations you might look for for a single project, and I find myslelf spending all day searching.... on top of that, you have to search for lots of combinations (e.g. "pr","polyester", "resin", etc, etc, etc.) (or Wallstreet, Sierra, etc, etc), then to add to that, the info provided might not be the most up to date (e.g. I find lots of good stuff about "water clear", but if not careful, could overlook "Crystal Clear".
> 
> Wouldn't a cross-reference be great? I'm thinking it would be a great service to the vendor-members, as well as for us newby members (with money to spend!)
> 
> Tom


 
All you have to do is a post a message asking who sells whatever you are looking for.  You'll get an answer within minutes most of the time.  I look over the classifieds several times a day -- even when I don't want to buy anything -- and that helps me to know who carries the products that I need most often.


----------



## Monty (May 5, 2009)

At the top of this page click on LINKS, then VENDORS.


----------



## Daniel (May 5, 2009)

Another really good thing about or member suppliers. they will usually track down something that they do not usually offer. I say that at the risk of causing them a lot of work. But if you are looking for something that is not necessarily always offered. give a related supplier a shot at it. Personal service at lower prices, it doesn't get much better than that. I recently had need of extra collets that would hold 50 cal bullets. I asked Johnny if he could get them. Not only did he get them, he got them fast and went one step better knowing exactly what I was doing with them. the collet he got me is a size I didn't even know could be gotten. knowing that a 50 cal bullet is actually 1/10000 of an inch to large for a half inch collet. he got me one that will hold that extra bit of plating. this little touch has saved me hours of time after having drilled several hundred bullets.


----------



## ed4copies (May 5, 2009)

*Absolutely!!!*



DCBluesman said:


> It's a lot easier being a good supplier when you have GREAT customers!



Lou has hit it on the head!!!

Our little "start up" (  www.exoticblanks.com  ) has far exceeded our original expectations, resulting in backorders from time to time.  Once our customers have been informed of the situation, they have, without fail, been supportive and understanding.

Additionally, when we have to "blow a weekend" in Chicago, Dawn can't be producing product.  I say this here, because many of you have spoken to Dawn or me on the phone and already know ---- WE ARE behind in production.  AND, you have been VERY UNDERSTANDING!!! 

_THANK YOU, IAP "BUDDIES"_


"Keep buying, we'll make more!!"

BTW we DO have ebonite!!
So much for last weekend.​


----------



## johncrane (May 5, 2009)

Yes l agree with all thats been said,My first buy here was with Jimgo! it was a group buy since then l have been in a lot group buys and the members that do these group buys are special people they do a lot hard work, and they get a big thank you from me,  one another time l brought some pen blanks here and the blanks never ever arrived,l recon our customs must got them,:frown:anyway l emailed the member and there where no if's or butt's he just sent me another lot of blanks,and yes we all know this good man his name is Curtis, and many thanks again mate.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 5, 2009)

I try to buy exclusively from members here. Not once have I had a problem and 99% of the time I get more than I paid for. I agree with Johncrane the people who run the group buys are special, they have my thanks as well.


----------



## DaveM (May 5, 2009)

I have bought from several of the groupbuys and vendors here.  All good experiences.

Most recently I placed two orders with Exoticblanks.  Ed and Dawn have a great little thing going there.  Two of the pens didn't even make it to the assembly table before they were sold!  (Madreperlato Pink JR Retro, and Alt Briar El Grande)  The Briar wasn't even turned!  

I got the first package and drilled out the Spring Daffodil Yellow blank for a Perfect Fit (I had a request from SWMBO) and got an instant request for another one done as a Baron!  Had to send the order in that day.  Luckily a blank I had been waiting for came available that day too.  

The shipping and handling were very fast and efficient, and there were a couple of really neat freebies with the orders.

I have also had great luck with the box group buys here, and I am planning to try out  Lou's feeds as soon as they are available.  

I can get kits, supplies and tools here.  Now, can anybody sell me some time and money?  (And talent...  I need lots of talent to keep up with you guys!)

Keep up the good work,
Dave


----------



## sbell111 (May 5, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> I try to buy exclusively from members here. Not once have I had a problem and 99% of the time I get more than I paid for. I agree with Johncrane the people who run the group buys are special, they have my thanks as well.


I totally agree.

Except for the one time that I got ripped off for the 'blank-of-the-month club', all of my transactions with members have been awesome.


----------



## bitshird (May 5, 2009)

I buy as much as I can from vendors here on the IAP. I've had nothing but good things to say for every one I've bought things from, I hope I do as well for the folks that buy from me.


----------



## MikeMcM1956 (May 5, 2009)

I have purchased from LandfillLumber, JohnnyCNC, Ed/Dawn and Daniel, every transaction fast with top-notch service. I have also made many purchases from individual listings, never any problems. I'm proud to be able to participate in such a great community ....

Mike


----------



## rherrell (May 5, 2009)

What Ken said!! 
Thanks Ken, I couldn't have said it better.:wink:


----------



## bruce119 (May 5, 2009)

DaveM said:


> I have bought from several of the groupbuys and vendors here. All good experiences.
> 
> Now, can anybody sell me some time and *money*?
> 
> ...


 
I got the *money* 
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=45376

Can't help you with the time I need a *LOT* more of that myself.


Bruce


----------



## lacewood (May 5, 2009)

I just have to say that since joining this forum, I personally spend many hours each evening surfing through all the posts. Those that have visited the store can attest to my addiction – ie: turning instead of working! Don’t tell the boss ;-) The talent and patience displayed of the IAP members is just incredible. I now have dozens of tutorials saved for when the day comes that I actually have time to make something more complex than a simple wooden pen! 

As a new company as well as an addicted pen turner, I’d just like to say a big thank you to all that have supported KJP Online!

Sincerely,
Karen

*KJP Online* (KJP Select Hardwoods)


----------



## johnnycnc (May 5, 2009)

I am humbly in Thanks to all who have supported my little store.
Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## wolftat (May 6, 2009)

Stephen said:


> Today I had a quote for shipping to Singapore @ $52.00 from one of the big suppliers for 4 Zen pen kits, 1 set of bushes and 4 blanks that cost around $60.00. Total cost for 4 pen kits = $112.00. Their reason--they do not ship by USPS flat rate box. Their Customer service department needs to review their policy. I hope more members will resell parts on the IAP and assist their fellow International members.
> Stephen


 If you want to order the stuff and have it sent to me, I will be happy to reship it to you. I do use USPS flatrate boxes.


----------



## Stephen (May 7, 2009)

wolftat said:


> If you want to order the stuff and have it sent to me, I will be happy to reship it to you. I do use USPS flatrate boxes.



Thanks Neil,
PM sent
Stephen


----------



## jnelson (May 7, 2009)

Well, now I feel guilty for not doing my part in the "IAP Community Economic Stimulus Plan"!

I need to order a few things, so will start right now.  Ed/Dawn, look for an order from a new customer.

JohnnyCNC, you must have something that I didn't know I needed


----------



## bruce119 (May 7, 2009)

jnelson said:


> *"IAP Community Economic Stimulus Plan"*


 

I like the sound of that​ 
I know I ​ 
*Contributed*
&
*Benefited*​ 

Thanks everyone
Bruce


----------



## penhead (May 7, 2009)

Surely gonna try giving that line to SWMBO here very soon...sounds a lot better than "Honey, I'm going to buy some pen blanks, ok"...



jnelson said:


> ..."IAP Community Economic Stimulus Plan"!


----------



## BigRob777 (May 12, 2009)

I know that I'm chiming in late, but I have to agree.  The folks here at IAP have been loyal customers and good friends.  DCBluesman was my "turning coach" 4 years ago and he taught me everything, from turning my first practice pieces, to finishing my best pens.  

I've been selling exotics here for about 4 years and my shop is packed with blanks, tools and kits that I bought from other sellers here.  I've been fortunate enough to meet about two dozen of you *so far*.  It's been a great experience and I feel like family here.  You all kept me going when I cut my finger tip off.......twice in 6 weeks.  I've visited many forums, but this has always been my favorite.  

A special thanks goes out to Jeff and all of the moderators.

Semper Fi,
Rob Curtis


----------

